# helppp



## leahbouch (Dec 16, 2011)

my iphone is stuck on the usb picture. i tried to restore it but that didnt work. anyone know what i can do?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

If resetting to the default setting didn't help, you should contact the IPhone Support. That seems to be a common issue on IPhones, that's the reason why I chose a Droid.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

One thing you can try if you have not already, is to hold down the power key and the home key for 1 to 2 minutes. This will hopefully do a hard reset of the device and either bring it to a usable state or allow you to do a restore. From my experience Apple care may have you try this also so it is worth a shot.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what were you doing when it got stuck. does it have all the updates. which iphone

try the following

If iPhone won’t turn on, or if the display freezes or doesn’t respond

Press and hold the Home button below the screen for at least six seconds, until the application you were using quits.

If that doesn’t work, turn iPhone off and turn it on again. Press and hold the Sleep/ Wake button on top of iPhone for a few seconds until a red slider appears, and then drag the slider. Then press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the Apple logo appears.

If that doesn’t work, reset iPhone. Press and hold both the Sleep/Wake button and the Home button for at least ten seconds, until the Apple logo appears.

Apple iPhone Hard reset - Soft reset


----------

